# how to make all photos into one?



## enjoysunshinelife (Aug 30, 2007)

It's not convenient and great for me to share my many photos with families and friends one by one.

How can I put all photos into one ?


----------



## TCimages (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi, Are you wanting to make a collage of your pictures or host several pictures on the web to share?  Sorry, not sure what you would like to do here.


----------



## enjoysunshinelife (Aug 30, 2007)

make collage and share in myspace! What's more, send it to my families via email! I intend to search some software for solving it from google!


----------



## TCimages (Aug 30, 2007)

ok.  I do this with PaintShop pro.  It's a great affordable program.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 30, 2007)

go to www.slide.com, load all your pictures there to create a slideshow, slide.com provides code to put on your myspace page to actually display the slideshow there.

(slide.com is 23d most visited site on the Web.)
(my son was 8th employee and is chief developer)


----------



## jm3 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have found a couple of very nice ways to share photo's with friends and family. I created a slideshow DVD and added music to go with it and sent out to friends and family. I also have a membership to SmugMug which allows anybody I want to the ability to view my photo's at their leisure.
Anyway lots of luck, bye.


----------

